# BCA Maadi



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

The Atmosphere in BCA Maadi was great tonight. The food was good, my wife enjoyed a Veggie curry.

Having not been there for a while its Looking up . . . 

BCA Heliopolis Sat TV playing up so no Rugby, hence the trip on down to Maadi.:eyebrows:


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Lanason said:


> The Atmosphere in BCA Maadi was great tonight. The food was good, my wife enjoyed a Veggie curry.
> 
> Having not been there for a while its Looking up . . .
> 
> BCA Heliopolis Sat TV playing up so no Rugby, hence the trip on down to Maadi.:eyebrows:


I must give credit to the staff at BCA Maadi where there have also been problems with the TV in the past month, but they have always found a way of showing all the rugby matches.

Thank you to the staff.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

gw4khq said:


> I must give credit to the staff at BCA Maadi where there have also been problems with the TV in the past month, but they have always found a way of showing all the rugby matches.
> 
> Thank you to the staff.


 Good luck with the 6 nations! You guys are doing very well!


----------

